# Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel Pier



## The Crew

I've heard that the quality of fishing (Catching) has improved there. Is that true?

I used to live in Norfolk and it was just so so.


----------



## Newsjeff

*It's a mix*

Fished Seagull Tuesday. 

Croaker on every cast, with some spot mixed in. Blues on metal and gotchas with a few spanish in da mix.

Flounder up to 26".

Sheepshead.

I heard there were some spades around, but I didn't see em. 

And a 60+lb cobie over the weekend. 

Yeah, not bad fishin'. 

Lots of cownose. And I mean lots.

With a few skake mixed in.


----------



## To0C0oL

Newsjeff said:


> Fished Seagull Tuesday.
> 
> Croaker on every cast, with some spot mixed in. Blues on metal and gotchas with a few spanish in da mix.
> 
> Flounder up to 26".
> 
> Sheepshead.
> 
> I heard there were some spades around, but I didn't see em.
> 
> And a 60+lb cobie over the weekend.
> 
> Yeah, not bad fishin'.
> 
> Lots of cownose. And I mean lots.
> 
> With a few skake mixed in.


Ive not seen a Keeper flounder or any Sheepshead reeled in and Ive been out there at least twice a week since May 15th..

spades are all over the place up under the pier..


----------



## Newsjeff

Yeah, I lie.


----------



## NTKG

Newsjeff said:


> Yeah, I lie.


LOL!


----------



## chris storrs

i cant think of a time when i actually took the time to target flounder that I couldnt get a keeper out tehre...just most folks dont understand how to get the biggins to bite

also saw a sheep out tehre last weekend...among many spades


----------



## NTKG

chris storrs said:


> i cant think of a time when i actually took the time to target flounder that I couldnt get a keeper out tehre...just most folks dont understand how to get the biggins to bite
> 
> also saw a sheep out tehre last weekend...among many spades


well feel free to pm me anytime chris


----------



## CrawFish

NTKG said:


> well feel free to pm me anytime chris


Yeah.. what he said!!


----------



## chris storrs

woohoo..lets be an @ss to chris..oops thats me...


----------



## Crashman65

Chris,

Don't be shy, what is your secret flounder weapon? inquiring anglers want to know dude...


----------



## chris storrs

I dont have a secret flounder weapon...just dont use a 1.5" gudgeon and expect to get a 19" flounder before a 12"er gets to it...flounder aint shy of a 4" spot

wasnt being shy...just dint wanna give crawfish or ntkg the satisfaction of an answer, they aparently dont like me too much and enjoy giving me a hard time...


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz

chris, go keep some more illegal stripers please?

you are the worst angler ive ever seen. you suck. at everything. you cant tie knots, catch baits, yak baits, or even DRIVE!...

you cant make rigs, you cant set sand spikes right, and dont forget you throw like sheep shat...and oh yeah..

YOU SMELL FUNNY TOO YOU GOOFY LOOKIN BASTAGE! 









Chris, ya know im jokin  OR AM I ! LOL





PS. NTKG , i still got my index card for a free lunch.....waitin to cash that thing in , figured you were gonna come over and say hi up in hatteras....erik said u were gonna drive by and yell tarpon killer hehe. shoudla came over :beer:


----------



## Billy J

*bigger*

bait bigger fish


----------



## chris storrs

go slaughter a tarpon jesse ...btw, i cant drive, and its a long walk to fishing so i got nothing better to do than be an idiot on the net right now till my buddy picks me up at 4 to go to teh lake..whats your excuse?


----------



## TreednNC

chris storrs said:


> I dont have a secret flounder weapon...just dont use a 1.5" gudgeon and expect to get a 19" flounder before a 12"er gets to it...flounder aint shy of a 4" spot
> 
> _wasnt being shy...just dint wanna give crawfish or ntkg the satisfaction of an answer, they aparently dont like me too much and enjoy giving me a hard time_...



Ahh dont take it personal. It's an A/C thing. You should see how they treated NJ before they allowed him to be one of them...and the only resemblence he bears of being Asian is he's skinny...and catches a fish occasionally


----------



## Crashman65

ALRIGHT! I am now educated and ready to slay the beasties.

Thanks for sharing in the face of miscreants' malcontent and jest.


You guys kill me...opcorn:


----------



## rndhededflip

man.. you guys (A/C) picking on chris too??? what a shame... ain't got nothing better to do than Fish, CATCH fish, make fun of other peoples opinions on rods and pick on the young guys... man.. you guys are like the big bullys that i used to hate in elementary school until i got to high school... Chris i got your back... 

SAY IT WITH ME CHRIS!!!

"I AIN'T AFRAID OF BULLYS!!!!" 

"G"


----------



## RACN35

post number 18 will be missing-


----------



## Newsjeff

TreednNC said:


> Ahh dont take it personal. It's an A/C thing. You should see how they treated NJ before they allowed him to be one of them...and the only resemblence he bears of being Asian is he's skinny...and catches a fish occasionally


They allowed me? 

Chit, they paid me. 

And Chris, I don't care what NS4D or Crawfish says about ya. I know you can fish.

And cast.

I only know two other youngens that can even hang with ya. 

And that don't include Jesse Lackawits. Just because he got lucky with a big Tarpon don't mean nothin' to da A/C. 

(Yo, G. It's too bad ya never made it out of high school.)


----------



## TreednNC

lmao


----------



## NTKG

chris storrs said:


> wasnt being shy...just dint wanna give crawfish or ntkg the satisfaction of an answer, *they aparently dont like me too much and enjoy giving me a hard time...[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> uh so what kind of third/fourth hand information are you getting. last time we talked about you Jeff was saying how young guys like you and Eric know what your talking about and how you seem real intelligent on the workings of alot of these reels, and also that by the time you guys are our age how good of fisherman you guys will be........... so wherever your getting this from I'd like to publicly say that neither crawfish or I have said anything negative about you as a fisherman or person. I know I havent even met you...
> 
> btw my comment up top was a serious thing... I dont fish that pier much at all i could use all the help i could get.


----------



## NTKG

rndhededflip said:


> man.. you guys (A/C) picking on chris too??? what a shame... ain't got nothing better
> "G"


WTF are you talking about guy? 

i hear your an ok dood in person and all man but i dont know you.... and you dont know me. why you always talking like we got some relationship or something.... Ive never met you, talked to you, fished anywhere near you... don't be so abrasive guy


----------



## NTKG

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> PS. NTKG , i still got my index card for a free lunch.....waitin to cash that thing in , figured you were gonna come over and say hi up in hatteras....erik said u were gonna drive by and yell tarpon killer hehe. shoudla came over :beer:



yeah man eric was telling me to drive in circles and yell tarpon killer. man ya'll were all the way down by the enclosure.... and i was only 5 hours late leaving anyway. I knew i'd drive down there and end up opening a beer and yakin on just "one bait" and staying for another 5 hours.... yeah man you gotta start coming up when theres actually fish around. and I still gotta take you up on tryin to get up bowed up down there BI way.


----------



## AL_N_VB

Newsjeff said:


> Yeah, I lie.


your a big, pole smokin' pansy liar........ 

Damn its been so long since I heard a fishing report from you and Neil.....thought you guys gave it up and started crochet. 

by the way...FYI - NJ is no token...he's genuine A/C.

Thanks fer the SGP report.....ain't no fish there.


----------



## AL_N_VB

rndhededflip said:


> man.. you guys (A/C) picking on chris too??? what a shame... ain't got nothing better to do than Fish, CATCH fish, make fun of other peoples opinions on rods and pick on the young guys... man.. you guys are like the big bullys that i used to hate in elementary school until i got to high school... Chris i got your back...
> 
> SAY IT WITH ME CHRIS!!!
> 
> "I AIN'T AFRAID OF BULLYS!!!!"
> 
> "G"


Dude, that Filipino HS diploma is equivilant to graduating kindergarten in the US.....shove that up your 'bully a$$'.

Get a real degree.

Stop pi$$in in Neil's corn flakes....he only likes it when I pee in it.

BTW - G, you know its all love.....grow some skin.


----------



## AL_N_VB

TreednNC said:


> Ahh dont take it personal. It's an A/C thing. You should see how they treated NJ before they allowed him to be one of them...and the only resemblence he bears of being Asian is he's skinny...and catches a fish occasionally


wow.....slap in tha kisser! NJ is A/C cause he fishes hard.

How many of yall on this thread ever caught a paper drum in January?











how bout a one eyed drum?












> and the only resemblence he bears of being Asian is he's skinny...and catches a fish occasionally


NJ catches fish!

'nuff said.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz

had to stay down there and stake a spot out early, so that we'd be the last 2-3 trucks on the end...


oh ill be up in the fall...startin school NEXT fall is now that plan   

plan on workin little and fishin alot this fall..


if we're every aloud back on the farkin sand...


might come up to VA and kick the hell outa chris and brent a few times too...mainly make fun of brent though  



Jesse


----------



## CrawFish

chris storrs said:


> wasnt being shy...just dint wanna give crawfish or ntkg the satisfaction of an answer, they aparently dont like me too much and enjoy giving me a hard time...


I don't know where you get that. I've met many people from P&S and lots of them become very good friends. If anyone on here I don't like that would be NSerch4drum, just because he always takes the last spot head and drink the last beer. It's either or, not both.  But other than that, he's a type of guy that gives his shirt of his back for you.


----------



## TreednNC

I werent pickin on NJ...I think he's doin [email protected] good to be a white dude in an elite Asian group


----------



## AL_N_VB

TreednNC said:


> I werent pickin on NJ...I think he's doin [email protected] good to be a white dude in an elite Asian group


u jealous?  .....cya @ this years FM/WRI Striper Tourney.


----------



## Newsjeff

TreednNC said:


> I werent pickin on NJ...I think he's doin [email protected] good to be a white dude in an elite Asian group


Tweed, you can pick on me all ya want. It's all good.

I just didn't realize Chris was so sensitive. Maybe we should start callin' him Christina.  

And thanks for the props, Al.  

I am lucky to be in the A/C. I really do consider it an honor. 

Even if I have to put up with all their chit.


----------



## EugeneChoe

wait jeff isnt asian...


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz

Newsjeff said:


> Tweed, you can pick on me all ya want. It's all good.
> 
> I just didn't realize Chris was so sensitive. Maybe we should start callin' him Christina.
> 
> And thanks for the props, Al.
> 
> I am lucky to be in the A/C. I really do consider it an honor.
> 
> Even if I have to put up with all their chit.



bahhaha this thread is the best in a while


CHRISTINA ARE YOU OUT THERE????


Christina...lol...when u bringin ur sensitive self down here to catch a tarpon?

already jumped one off on the yak and we just got a nice NE wind in and layed the water down perrfecttttt

ill be out there around the crack of noon...slow paddlin some live bunka


----------



## TreednNC

Nserch4Drum said:


> u jealous?  .....cya @ this years FM/WRI Striper Tourney.


Absolutely  ....*walks back up to the group at the campground sitting around drinkin after i went and took a pisz* CM32-" You look like a good ole boy from NC out in the sticks...If a girl came up to you and asked you to lick her [email protected]!nt, would you know what she's talking about?"...That's a helluva conversation to come back to


----------



## baitslingin

way to keep a thread on track guys


----------



## baitslingin

if it was any other couple of people ramblin off topic like this it would be locked up.hmmmmmmmm. guess if your buds with the mods you can stray as far from the topic and talk all the useless chit you want. 


yeah i know this is the case


----------



## AL_N_VB

*baitslingin*

We just looking after our own. You know what I mean?

The original thread was about a SGP report.

NJ and NTKG replied, Crashman65 doubted the report, NJ said he wasn't a liar...

then came the business.

NTKG and NJ are some of the hardest fishing FHB's in VA.....so if they post a report, why slam em?

Yeah we are all friends..ya know the saying..."birds of a feather flock together"?

Well, you are known by the type of friends you keep...so baitslingin, I hope you aren't offended by the lite jarbing and hysterics..us fisherman are known to take and dish out.3

BTW - I know your a supporter, but when was the last VA fishing report you made? 11/27/06?
http://pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33498

Not to slam ya...but it is give and take. Make some friends.


----------



## baitslingin

all im sayin is preferential treatment.


SHUT HER DOWN


----------



## dirtyhandslopez

Bloody hell, sounds like it's getting a bit thick down there. Has the fishing slowed down that much? I'm stuck in NJ looking at a hypo infested creek with minna's an' eel's and not a lot else. Get some fishin' done for me will ya's?


----------



## TreednNC

It needs a reason to be shut down...somebody needs their feelings hurt, and since Chris doesnt seem to be too bothered by it.............


                                                                                                                  Al said I was jealous bc I wasnt in the A/C and NJ was bc he can flat out catch fish and hes a bonefied FHB...why you gotta be hatin Al?


----------



## baitslingin

Yep. Ive Seen Threads Locked For Alot Less Than This.
But I Guess Its Who Ya Know.

Shut Her Down


----------



## Newsjeff

baitslingin said:


> Yep. Ive Seen Threads Locked For Alot Less Than This.
> But I Guess Its Who Ya Know.
> 
> Shut Her Down


Can I ask what problem you have with this thread?

Most of us who posted here have either fished or at least met one another other. We're friends, and we're just having fun. 

Certainly no reason to shut the thread?

I really don't get what's wrong with you?


----------



## Digger

Baitslingin as a former moderator of this forum I would like to tell you to either report the post and be quiet or just be quiet. The Mods read the boards quite frequently and believe it or not know when friendly jeering is going on VS attacking some one. Actions like yours really take away from the boards.


----------



## Dr. Bubba

Thanks Digger! You would definitely know.

I've read every word of it! Had a few belly laughs along the way as well. opcorn: 

Sure, it got a touch bumpy, but everyone righted themselves and moved on. No reason to close this down at this moment in time.

Go Fish!


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz

baitslingin said:


> Yep. Ive Seen Threads Locked For Alot Less Than This.
> But I Guess Its Who Ya Know.
> 
> Shut Her Down


if you dont like the song, change the station.




Jesse


----------



## chris storrs

just read all this.....been fishing....so thread couldnt have bothred me as i havent seen a computer in 2 days....NTKG, sorry, misinterpreted your post....my flounder tips probably wouldnt be anything new to you, or anyone with half a brain...thinkbigger baits tahn a gudgeon tahts all...fish structure, theres plenty of it out there

jesse, ill get my sensitive self down there to catch a tarpon as soon as you pick me up...


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz

chris storrs said:


> j
> 
> jesse, ill get my sensitive self down there to catch a tarpon as soon as you pick me up...


is my truck yellow? what do i look like? a damn taxi CAB with 4 wheel drive??


HAH u get ur license in a week, u can drive ur sissy wagon aka jeep down here.


Jesse


----------



## SkunkApe

*Dude....*



baitslingin said:


> Yep. Ive Seen Threads Locked For Alot Less Than This.
> But I Guess Its Who Ya Know.
> 
> Shut Her Down


You're f#cking killing me w/ you're avator. Bird Wise MF'er. They make a good skewer you know.......Up their [email protected]@ and out their beak hole. Roasted Plum. 

Matt


----------



## Newsjeff

chris storrs said:


> NTKG, sorry, misinterpreted your post....my flounder tips probably wouldnt be anything new to you, or anyone with half a brain...thinkbigger baits tahn a gudgeon tahts all...fish structure, theres plenty of it out there


Neil ain't got but half a brain.   

Now that's just too funny. 

Chris, he was bein' serious. He could use some tips on how to catch a keeper flounder.

What sux is that he's been out fishing me on dem flat fish.  

Neil, I think what he's tellin' you is to drag a live finger or small, live spot around them pilings ... or dem rocks.


----------



## chris storrs

Newsjeff said:


> Neil, I think what he's tellin' you is to drag a live finger or small, live spot around them pilings ... or dem rocks.


bout sums it up

big strip aint bad either, specially one from those yellow eyed toothy fishes


----------



## Newsjeff

chris storrs said:


> bout sums it up
> 
> big strip aint bad either, specially one from those yellow eyed toothy fishes


Yep. 

Neil, ya might want to try the belly meat from dem critters.

Might add one thing. All those techniques work very well. But you run one risk. Them flatties with da stingers are a tough battle on light tackle, ain't that right Mr. Chow.


----------



## Cdog

baitslingin said:


> Yep. Ive Seen Threads Locked For Alot Less Than This.
> But I Guess Its Who Ya Know.
> 
> Shut Her Down


Dude, try making some friends and not attacking people that are...LMAO, Loser...

Sorry mods... :beerM


----------



## rndhededflip

NTKG said:


> WTF are you talking about guy?
> 
> i hear your an ok dood in person and all man but i dont know you.... and you dont know me. why you always talking like we got some relationship or something.... Ive never met you, talked to you, fished anywhere near you... don't be so abrasive guy



your right you don't know me... AL don't really even know me... All Al knows me by is... "hey G, you think you can hook me up with this or... can you hook me up with that... no offense to you bro... but by the way i believe we have met at seagull a few years back... anyways... relationship??? let me think about that... ummm... no not really... but your cool...




Nserch4Drum said:


> Dude, that Filipino HS diploma is equivilant to graduating kindergarten in the US.....shove that up your 'bully a$$'.
> 
> Get a real degree.
> 
> Stop pi$$in in Neil's corn flakes....he only likes it when I pee in it.
> 
> BTW - G, you know its all love.....grow some skin.


AL... OMG... you are one to talk... bro... if you only knew... sorry i am not "washed" like you are... but no... this diploma was not from your HOMELAND... its from DC... and you know that... hahaha... ain't no one pissin in NEIL's cornflakes... no offense either AL... but your as FILIPINO as you can get... don't be jealous cause you want my wife... hahaha... and you can say anything that you want... you will never get a woman like mine... just don't hate... and you said it man... IT'S ALL LOVE....

"G"


----------



## Newsjeff

rndhededflip said:


> don't be jealous cause you want my wife...


Dude, Al doesn't want your wife.

He wants your dog ... for dinner.


----------



## Sea2aeS

Chris, toothy doesnt belong in that phrase.... using it wrong dood. its TOOTHY CRITTERS dood I see alotta hate and no love no this forum. I see no reason to shut it down, but then again im not AC so I have no say  

Im still a rookie, I gotta lot to learn on here.....Ill take the bashing if it takes me to the level of catching drum as consistently as NJ and Neil. Dont really know the 2 of em much, but damn if they dont make me push myself more & more to catch fish.:beer: and drink


----------



## NTKG

Sea2aeS said:


> Chris, toothy doesnt belong in that phrase.... using it wrong dood. its TOOTHY CRITTERS dood I see alotta hate and no love no this forum. I see no reason to shut it down, but then again im not AC so I have no say
> 
> Im still a rookie, I gotta lot to learn on here.....Ill take the bashing if it takes me to the level of catching drum as consistently as NJ and Neil. Dont really know the 2 of em much, but damn if they dont make me push myself more & more to catch fish.:beer: and drink



damn i dont know about any of that fish catchin stuff cause compared to alot of them southern folk we dont really catch much at all. but i will drink plenty of BL'S with ya. Im sure as fall comes along we're all gonna start running into each other


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz

Sea2aeS said:


> .....Ill take the bashing


if u insist brent  ya goofy eyed bastage. 

go drink a beer and take a few sneezes :beer:    

all in fun brent. ....

im waitin for the goldfish jokes next..

im off to go poon fishin from the yak. go cut some more meat brent!


----------



## Shooter

Glad to see ya'll haven so much fun *and they ain't even thrown bunker heads at each other yet* So why in the world does this thread need shut down? My ol Paw use to tell me the only dog that yelps is the one that got hit with the rock and I ain't even seen anyone throw a rock your way untill you poped your head up" so sit back, watch and maybe you might learn what it is to really have fun with fishn buds.

Remember kids if ya throw a rock my way I carry a big bat


----------



## Sea2aeS

Hey jesse, hows work


----------



## baitslingin

Cdog said:


> Dude, try making some friends and not attacking people that are...LMAO, Loser...
> 
> Sorry mods... :beerM


well put, but, you could probably leave the name calling out. it really does show a lack of many things also.

He who puts up with insult invites injury

i apologize for getting off track a thread that had become off track only to get back on track.
:beer: :beer:


----------



## Dr. Bubba

bs,

I think it's all good. the dawg probably already regrets his comments. His haid probably regrets the :beer: even more. He's been way more harsh in the past, trust me. SO, don't take it too personally. He's a teddy bear.... 

I like your sense of humor! we prolly should all wet a line together sometime.

Port Norfolk Rules! Really!


----------



## Freddrum

*Personally, I think it's 1 of the best threads I've seen in awhile*

Hey Baitslingin, if you fished with these folks you'd be right in there.......friendly ribbing dude. Don't be such a new-age sensitive type of guy. C'mon down when the drum bite turns on in the fall and you'll see none of these folks are bad people, exactly the opposite, just FHB's that fish hard, play hard, and give each other chit just like fishermen are supposed to do. It's part of the super-secret code....kinda like leaving the toilet seat up, or the dirty clothes go on the side of the hamper or the floor NEXT to the hamper but never IN the hamper. Didn't they teach you that in the Boy Scouts or the Military?

Notice the smiley


----------



## Cdog

baitslingin said:


> well put, but, you could probably leave the name calling out. it really does show a lack of many things also.
> 
> He who puts up with insult invites injury
> 
> i apologize for getting off track a thread that had become off track only to get back on track.
> :beer: :beer:


Yeah th name calling was over th top. Sorry.

And Doc my head feels fine now thanks for th concern...


----------



## Hat80

*Come on now.....*



Cdog said:


> And Doc my head feels fine now thanks for th concern...


This can't be true? Because every time I look at your head it about kills me. That damn thing has to hurt!


----------



## Cdog

*Well look what the cat coughed up...*



Hat80 said:


> This can't be true? Because every time I look at your head it about kills me. That damn thing has to hurt!


Your just jealous because even after *ALL* these years you still cant grow a real beard...


----------



## TreednNC

Is this a record for most mods. posting in one thread?


----------



## Cdog

TreednNC said:


> Is this a record for most mods. posting in one thread?


Nope, this thread, Shooter Doc and Hat.
NC Board, Beach closings, DD, Shooter,Doc and Sand Flea...


----------



## TreednNC

Cdog said:


> Nope, this thread, Shooter Doc and Hat.
> NC Board, Beach closings, DD, Shooter,Doc and Sand Flea...


@$$hole bubble busting...what was it...'munk drunkey'?? (see if that draws more fire from higher above or lands far and wide lol)


----------



## Cdog

TreednNC said:


> @$$hole bubble busting...what was it...'munk drunkey'?? (see if that draws more fire from higher above or lands far and wide lol)


For your info its Drunk Monkey and I aint that, tonight...


----------



## rattler

I don't remember the "point" of the thread, but ROFLMAO...


----------



## fishinmama

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!


----------



## rndhededflip

Freddrum said:


> Hey Baitslingin, if you fished with these folks you'd be right in there.......friendly ribbing dude. Don't be such a new-age sensitive type of guy. C'mon down when the drum bite turns on in the fall and you'll see none of these folks are bad people, exactly the opposite, just FHB's that fish hard, play hard, and give each other chit just like fishermen are supposed to do. It's part of the super-secret code....kinda like leaving the toilet seat up, or the dirty clothes go on the side of the hamper or the floor NEXT to the hamper but never IN the hamper. Didn't they teach you that in the Boy Scouts or the Military?
> 
> Notice the smiley


HOLY CRAP MAN!!! where ya been!!! anyways... we gotta get up man and do some fishin... anyways... NEIL when you comin down??? i would like to fish with you and learn... I DONT LEARN CHIT FROM AL... he's just filipino and ugly... SEAGULL ANYONE????


----------



## Kenmefish

Dare I say, this thread reminds of the old Mojo board, when it was in its heyday, only better.


----------



## catman32

*Bump*

Just couldnt let this one fall just yet. Hey Shooter should get extra credit for posting in this thread. He actually worked this week.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz

Sea2aeS said:


> Hey jesse, hows work


whats this "work" stuff you speak of?


Jesse


----------



## basstardo

Newsjeff said:


> Dude, Al doesn't want your wife.
> 
> He wants your dog ... for dinner.


Thanks NJ. I spit chicken salad and tomato soup all over my monitor. :--| 

That one caught me off guard.


----------



## AL_N_VB

catman32 said:


> Just couldnt let this one fall just yet. Hey Shooter should get extra credit for posting in this thread. He actually worked this week.



LMAO.....lemme guess..his work consisted of getting his coffee and wondering whatcha doin in Alaska with 3 hot women...

*Work* is a 4 letter word fer Shooter. 

if that don't egg em on....then don't know what will....

wait a minute...I got another one that'll get Shooter off the couch........yell
"Dinner!"


----------



## catman32

*Oh yes*

now we are back on track.


----------



## AL_N_VB

basstardo said:


> Thanks NJ. I spit chicken salad and tomato soup all over my monitor. :--|
> 
> That one caught me off guard.


that's from a guy who just found out what a [email protected] was,,,durin last years FA/WRI Striper tourney...but that's anotha thread. 

NJ don't know his a$$ or his [email protected] from a hole in the wall.


----------



## catman32

*Ok*

I just spit chicken ramen noodels on myself. Thanks Al


----------



## NTKG

Nserch4Drum said:


> that's from a guy who just found out what a [email protected] was,,,durin last years FA/WRI Striper tourney...but that's anotha thread.
> 
> NJ don't know his a$$ or his [email protected] from a hole in the wall.



you sure are using alot of referencing to @sses and [email protected] you know they say curiosity is the first step to appreciation....... i always knew that about you al


----------



## AL_N_VB

NTKG said:


> you sure are using alot of referencing to @sses and [email protected] you know they say curiosity is the first step to appreciation....... i always knew that about you al


hmm...guess slapping me with your eel , while I was sleeping, squirting me wet on my crouch was your first step....

dude- diffrnt strokes fer differnts folks...but this cat don't swing that way.....


But I am flattered NeaL, I hope you find a life partner as nice as me. Thanks for coming outta tha closet.


----------



## Shooter

Nserch4Drum said:


> LMAO.....lemme guess..his work consisted of getting his coffee and wondering whatcha doin in Alaska with 3 hot women...
> 
> *Work* is a 4 letter word fer Shooter.
> 
> if that don't egg em on....then don't know what will....
> 
> wait a minute...I got another one that'll get Shooter off the couch........yell
> "Dinner!"


Tell ya what ya little Butt Pirate, I have a few more trucks on the way in and could sure use your help unloading them. Afterwards then you may have room to open your flaps, have ya noticed Jeff ain't said a word, worked his scrawny butt off and now he knows why I am the man I am *and why my body is shot all to hail*


----------



## TreednNC

[email protected] no harm in it til you get accused of playin hide the gopher in the mud hole


----------



## Rockstar

This shit is better than pay-per-view! :beer: opcorn: You guys are a riot.

This is too good to stop baitslingin... you musta mistaken this for brokebacksurffishing.com... then again what's the difference right?

Al is your sister still married?


----------



## Newsjeff

Rockstar said:


> Al is your sister still married?


It's Catman's sister-in-law that you should be askin' about.  

Never met Al's sister, but I've heard good things about her.


----------



## Dr. Bubba

Newsjeff said:


> It's Catman's sister-in-law that you should be askin' about.


[email protected] that the truth!

Talk about wantin to put some "top-spin" on it....


----------



## baitslingin

Rockstar said:


> This shit is better than pay-per-view! :beer: opcorn: You guys are a riot.
> 
> This is too good to stop baitslingin... you musta mistaken this for brokebacksurffishing.com... then again what's the difference right?
> 
> Al is your sister still married?


 ok , i apologized and got outta this thread but listen here crackrockstar , there aint none that stuff that your speakin of over here. but your doin a good job of stirrin the pot.
and its kinda funny how everyone on the supporter forum is talkin about how you love some zipper back bass, smothered in underwear with a side of nuts.


----------



## Newsjeff

Dr. Bubba said:


> [email protected] that the truth!


[email protected] never gonna hear the end of them jokes, am I?  

Ya f***ers.


----------



## AL_N_VB

Rockstar said:


> This shit is better than pay-per-view! :beer: opcorn: You guys are a riot.
> 
> This is too good to stop baitslingin... you musta mistaken this for brokebacksurffishing.com... then again what's the difference right?


Fellas- there's a line not to cross...personal attacks amongst unknown fishermen/women is one of em lines...if'n yall are friends is one thing...but slingin personal attacks is a no-no.

Lemme know when we all can meet up ta fish..and I'lll show ya the wrong way ta do it...but as fer the hostilities....let's come to a truce...MMMK?




> Al is your sister still married?


Yup....and my brother in-la just got a big fat raise.....don't thing she's jumpin ship...besides I have a pretty kewl nephew.



> its kinda funny how everyone on the supporter forum is talkin about how you love some zipper back bass, smothered in underwear with a side of nuts


Gotta remember that one...that is funny, baitslingin..don't care who you are.


----------



## EugeneChoe

wheres that pic...yall know which one!!


----------



## Rockstar

Baitslingin was just trying to lighten the mood, sorry if you took my post the wrong way... guess it came off the wrong way. Trust me, I have no problems with you, or anyone on this board for that matter. I'm not one to pick fights, especially not on the computer... again, sorry man. And you leave my zipperbacked bass smothered in underwear outta this ok? That's a touchy subject for me.


----------



## lipyanker

ha ha ha lol iam going to go to the beginning of this thread and read it again in case i missed something


----------



## Newsjeff

EugeneChoe said:


> wheres that pic...yall know which one!!


Them need to be posted. I thought you had em. Or Neil.

By the way, Sandtrout still thinks your a little sweet Eugene.


----------



## AndyMedic

omg I just spit cream of sumyuunggui all over myself...err


----------



## TreednNC

FireFisher297 said:


> omg I just spit cream of sumyuunggui all over myself...err



Sorry...wrong thread...I think youre looking for the one where fingersandclaws wanted somebody to measure his rod


----------



## baitslingin

Rockstar said:


> And you leave my zipperbacked bass smothered in underwear outta this ok? That's a touchy subject for me.


i put a  up there. i was only messin around. i have a great sense of humor. i only come off has harsh at times but its all in good spirits :beer: 

and if the ZBB is a touchy subject , i know the feelin. I got this bald headed champ,....... he can take a lickin ,..... u beat him down he gets right back up,  and he 's mean, so mean he'll spit in your eye


----------



## Rockstar




----------



## sand flea

(sticks head in, looks around)

*runs*


----------



## TreednNC

tied for the record now?


----------



## Newsjeff

Nserch4Drum said:


> wait a minute...I got another one that'll get Shooter off the couch........yell
> "Dinner!"


LOL. That's a guy dat don't miss too many of them meals.


----------



## sand.trout

Newsjeff said:


> Them need to be posted. I thought you had em. Or Neil.
> 
> By the way, Sandtrout still thinks your a little sweet Eugene.


How the hell did I get in this conversation?


----------



## baitslingin

hell lets keep this thread alive.
*cant nobody fish on this damn forum, or cast str8, or do anything remotely close to fishin*


----------



## rattler

LORD knows I haven't been fishing...


----------



## fingersandclaws

TreednNC said:


> Sorry...wrong thread...I think youre looking for the one where fingersandclaws wanted somebody to measure his rod


Way to bring me into this VA pissin' match Treed  I thought all the drama only went down in MD, I'll visit more often.


----------



## HuskyMD

FNC, what do get on the board and search for your name everyday? How did you even find this thread? You know us MD folk don't read VA threads. 

You guys sure do seem to be having some fun on this thread, no fish to be caught? Let me know when the fishing is hot, I have yet to come down there to fish, gonna happen soon I think!


----------



## Dr. Bubba

there is NEVER drama on the VA board...

save the drama for yo mama!


----------



## AL_N_VB

Dr. Bubba said:


> there is NEVER drama on the VA board...
> 
> save the drama for yo mama!


ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!


----------



## NTKG

HuskyMD said:


> Let me know when the fishing is hot


its summer the only thing thats big worth watchin is shooter or al's tummy growth.. 


talk about some girth.....opcorn:


----------



## fingersandclaws

HuskyMD said:


> FNC, what do get on the board and search for your name everyday? How did you even find this thread? You know us MD folk don't read VA threads.
> 
> You guys sure do seem to be having some fun on this thread, no fish to be caught? Let me know when the fishing is hot, I have yet to come down there to fish, gonna happen soon I think!


Naw, just check the different regions, see which threads have the most views/replies, and start reading the telenovela  I admit, this one was a good one, it seems VA gets more quality in-fighting whereas us MD boys just do it more frequently


----------



## AL_N_VB

NTKG said:


> its summer the only thing thats big worth watchin is shooter or al's tummy growth..
> 
> 
> talk about some girth.....opcorn:



beg your pardon....I'm down to 147lbs....once I hit 145lbs...quitting smoking. It's my mid life crisis.

Hey Neil, you check urself in the mirror latey?....that Honda spare tire is growin to a Mickey Thompson....ya may need to go on a diet 

Ya hit it on the head with Shooter....




> Naw, just check the different regions, see which threads have the most views/replies, and start reading the telenovela I admit, this one was a good one, it seems VA gets more quality in-fighting whereas us MD boys just do it more frequently


Yeah...summer duldrums


----------



## NTKG

Nserch4Drum said:


> beg your pardon....I'm down to 147lbs....once I hit 145lbs...quitting smoking. It's my mid life crisis.




whend you quit smoking? well i mean i can go do a #2 and drop 5lbs too al. you aint getting not credit for that one.

quitting smoking? i'll have to see (and smoke all around you) to believe that one.

speaking of which missed you on tues you down sat?


----------



## jay b

Dust off the Yaks fellas and send me a b-mail, there's more to catch than each other on the net.


----------



## Shooter

See, now they done went and got personal  
I ain't fat I am just full grown or I could be just short for my weight class I should be 7'2"
And I will have you know I have a 6 pack of abbs, they are right behind my Pony Keg  

Keep it up and I will have My Boys in the Crew *aka* "Fat Guys In Yaks" sink ya next trip out


----------



## Dr. Bubba

Good job on the cigs, Al! It'll be two months for me this saturday. We'll have to be each other's support group.

Shooter. Are ya tryin to say you're just "big boned"? I suppose you also don't sweat, you just glow?


----------



## NTKG

jay b said:


> Dust off the Yaks fellas and send me a b-mail, there's more to catch than each other on the net.


well you boys over in tkaa be some hush hush hushmchustertons..... you got my number too!!!!


----------



## NTKG

btw al, you keep makin fun of me.... i'll post that picture from june with eugene and you in the middle......


----------



## Newsjeff

NTKG said:


> btw al, you keep makin fun of me.... i'll post that picture from june with eugene and you in the middle......


Dude, you gotta post that pic.


----------



## Cdog

Shooter said:


> See, now they done went and got personal
> I ain't fat I am just full grown or I could be just short for my weight class I should be 7'2"
> And I will have you know I have a 6 pack of abbs, they are right behind my Pony Keg
> 
> Keep it up and I will have My Boys in the Crew *aka* "Fat Guys In Yaks" sink ya next trip out


I'm just glad Neil didn't include me, although I kinda resemble th remark in a round about way...


----------



## Re B8

ROUND ABOUT? but then again who am I to talk. I'm catching you!!!:beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## sand.trout

NTKG said:


> btw al, you keep makin fun of me.... i'll post that picture from june with eugene and you in the middle......


The ol Oscar Meyer quick pic out of the zipper up against the cheek trick.

Yeah, i was there.......good stuff.


----------



## rndhededflip

AL DIDN'T QIUT smoking.. he just called me on his SMOKE BREAK!!!


----------



## redneckranger

they allow charcoal grills out on the pier out there


----------



## AL_N_VB

rndhededflip said:


> AL DIDN'T QIUT smoking.. he just called me on his SMOKE BREAK!!!


RIF...brotha-

like in Rideaing is fundamental:



> once I hit 145lbs...quitting smoking. It's my mid life crisis.


stop telling everyone I talk to you


----------



## striperswiper

So i heard the qaulity in fishing (catching) has improved. IS that true?


----------



## lipyanker

I want to move to Va just to be a valid member of this insane thread LoL


----------



## CrawFish

I can't believe it goes to 6 pages already.... opcorn:


----------



## redneckranger

Longest Thread in a while


----------



## TreednNC

Can anybody highlight the major course changes this has gone through without looking?


----------



## The Crew

*Hijacked!*

This thread was definitely HIJACKED!
You guys were never so talkative for the 18 years I lived in Norfolk! lol


----------



## Cdog

TreednNC said:


> Can anybody highlight the major course changes this has gone through without looking?


Only thing missing is a post by th village idiot, dont know how he missed this one...opcorn:


----------



## baitslingin

Cdog said:


> Only thing missing is a post by th village idiot, dont know how he missed this one...opcorn:



opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## fishinmama

i don't fish in VA, but this is some of the best fun reading about it i've ever had!


----------



## Dr. Bubba

Cdog said:


> Only thing missing is a post by th village idiot, dont know how he missed this one...opcorn:


Are you kidding me? Really? you must be kidding me....

Are you sayin I'm gonna have to go back and scan this whole thread to prove you right?


----------



## CrawFish

Sea2aeS said:


> Im still a rookie, I gotta lot to learn on here.....Ill take the bashing if it takes me to the level of catching drum as consistently as NJ and Neil. Dont really know the 2 of em much, but damn if they dont make me push myself more & more to catch fish.:beer: and drink


Somehow I missed this part.. Dude, man.... I thought we're friends man.. give me some credit here. I've caught at much fish as they do.. maybe not as big.


----------



## CrawFish

Dr. Bubba said:


> Are you kidding me? Really? you must be kidding me....
> 
> Are you sayin I'm gonna have to go back and scan this whole thread to prove you right?


I just went thru about half way.. and didn't see one post...


----------



## Dr. Bubba

CrawFish said:


> I just went thru about half way.. and didn't see one post...


Chure as Chit! Checked em all! Cdog wins the "most observant" award for the month!


----------



## CrawFish

Dr. Bubba said:


> Chure as Chit! Checked em all! Cdog wins the "most observant" award for the month!


Maybe his head didn't hurt him that bad after all.


----------



## Newsjeff

Maybe a ghost got em?


----------



## baitslingin

Newsjeff said:


> Maybe a ghost got em?


maybe ate some toxic catfish


----------



## AL_N_VB

baitslingin said:


> maybe ate some toxic catfish


maybe got pulled out to see by a beeg cobia


----------



## Dr. Bubba

Nserch4Drum said:


> maybe got pulled out to see by a beeg cobia


mighta got a pinecone stuck in his typin fingers...


----------



## NTKG

ya"ll are terrible... but it definately is a good point


----------



## CrawFish

Fishing4Seagulls said:


> He's too busy lowballing people in the market place to visit this thread, that and hes gotta find all the free piers in the area.


I guess offering 50$ for the gw20 isn't lowballing.


----------



## fingersandclaws

Virginia is for Lovers


----------



## redneckranger

Virginia is for Tax Lovers


----------



## AL_N_VB

Fishing4Seagulls said:


> Al is too stupid to know the difference


NOT TOO STUPID.....to keep myself out of trouble...well maybe even keep myself from going to jail from running my yapper on the internet.

wanna indulge us....F4S?


----------



## baitslingin

opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## Cdog

Dr. Bubba said:


> Are you kidding me? Really? you must be kidding me....
> 
> Are you sayin I'm gonna have to go back and scan this whole thread to prove you right?


I dont tell nothing but th truth... 


Newsjeff said:


> Maybe a ghost got em?





baitslingin said:


> maybe ate some toxic catfish





Nserch4Drum said:


> maybe got pulled out to see by a beeg cobia





Dr. Bubba said:


> mighta got a pinecone stuck in his typin fingers...


ROFLMFAO.... thats some funny stuff I dont care who you are...:beer:


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz

sounds like a convention of the newest fishing club...

F.U.F.A







(just a joke) not a personal attack


----------



## Cdog

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> sounds like a convention of the newest fishing club...
> 
> F.U.F.A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (just a joke) not a personal attack


Dont know why ya brought FA into it, All I said was th VI, but if th shoe fits then wear it... 

Like ya said just joking...


----------



## dood

yowsa, Jesse. Talk about bringing a sledgehammer to a tiddlie winks match....!

Or is it the other way around....?


----------



## dood

/


----------



## Cdog

At least ya didn't have NJ talking about driving around is his underwear...

HA Talk chit to Shooter next time LOL.... :beer: DM


----------



## Newsjeff

Those hotties at Chix took my pants.


----------



## Sea2aeS

Teo, were cool man..... Just never see pictures of you on here as much as neil and NJ showing off.... Your more lowkey bro... :beer: to this coming fall Teo.... I shall scratch a 40+ red one.... with lotsa chillies and hai's ribs to go with emopcorn: 

bro, lemme know when you want em, ill cut em to your specs & get at cost price opcorn: henieken included


----------



## NTKG

Sea2aeS said:


> Teo, were cool man..... Just never see pictures of you on here as much as neil and NJ showing off.... Your more lowkey bro... :beer: to this coming fall Teo.... I shall scratch a 40+ red one.... with lotsa chillies and hai's ribs to go with emopcorn:
> 
> bro, lemme know when you want em, ill cut em to your specs & get at cost price opcorn: henieken included


lol. teo gettin a little jealous? dont worry teo, even tho your vertically challenged. you make up for it horizontally.


----------



## CrawFish

NTKG said:


> lol. teo gettin a little jealous? dont worry teo, even tho your vertically challenged. you make up for it horizontally.


Like Shooter said, I'm full grown, just short for my weight. To think of it, they only reason I'm short is because I'm afraid of height. Keep laughing Mr. Choe, you aint that far from me. Now I know why you ain't taken off your shirt on the beach during cobia season.   lol


----------



## AL_N_VB

CrawFish said:


> Like Shooter said, I'm full grown, just short for my weight. To think of it, they only reason I'm short is because I'm afraid of height. Keep laughing Mr. Choe, you aint that far from me. Now I know why you ain't taken off your shirt on the beach during cobia season.   lol


The man is getting CHUNKY - ALMOST PASS AS UR TWIN


----------



## rndhededflip

:fishing: opcorn: :beer: :fishing:


----------



## baitslingin

soooo....?

*HOW BOUT DEM REDSKINS*


----------



## NTKG

wow this was amazing


----------

